# cant gain weight



## wragster (Mar 11, 2012)

hi guys im after some advice after years of fighting professionally my body will not allow me to gain weight no matter what i have now finished fighting and want to concentrate on gaining weight and size , im 32 yrs old , 5"10 and 10 stone any advice would be appreciated thanks


----------



## Barman (Feb 29, 2012)

post up what you eat on an normal day with te weight of the foods if you can mate


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

Eat like youve never eaten before !!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Simple. Eat more.


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

If you cant gain weight simply by eating more, I will eat my dinner. (dont have a hat)


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Because of your history you probably have a metabolism like a nuclear reactor. I have the same problem gaining weight, believe it or not. Concentrate on low volume, heavy workouts, reduce cardio, slowly increase your calories and, over time, your body will adapt.


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

C.Hill said:


> Simple. Eat more.


----------



## User Name (Aug 19, 2012)

> Simple. Eat more


x2.


----------



## NatRookie (Feb 23, 2012)

increase your calories until your in a good calorie surplus...

can easily increase the amount you eat by adding some chicken pasta etc...


----------



## wragster (Mar 11, 2012)

so would i be better eating less but more often ive cut my cardio out vertually altogether apart from bag work and grappling and then weights 3 to 4 times per week thanks for the advice


----------



## wragster (Mar 11, 2012)

breakfast ommelette with cheese

followed by 4 slices of toast

dinner 100g pasta with 2 chicken breast and protein shake

12" sub with chicken and tuna shared as a snack

then train followed by another shake

then normally steak and jacket spud


----------



## sockie (Jul 1, 2012)

no sharing no sharing,eat it all yourself,


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

vardy1980 said:


> breakfast ommelette with cheese
> 
> followed by 4 slices of toast
> 
> ...


Focus on food that is cal dense like nuts and oils mixed with whey that would slow the absorption off whey also


----------



## valleygater (Aug 29, 2012)

You really need to get your regular diet up and then it can be looked over, for me all the above is guess work as without being harsh most people that say they can't gain weight arent eating anywhere near enough for their min requirements for their day to day life let alone exceeding it.


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

here's what I've just eaten, add this to your diet twice a day and you will gain weight

GET BLENDER

put in 1-1.5 cups of oats

put in 1-1.5 cups protein powder

BLEND TO POWDER

add water

add natural yoghurt

add two or three eggs

add a dash of honey, ok a lot of honey

add a dash of extra virgin olive oil

BLEND

go to your cupboard, find anything that will blend, add it

just joking on the last bit


----------



## wragster (Mar 11, 2012)

thanks every1 for the advice i need to find somebody to sort me a good diet plan and go for it im lucky as i work from home so cooking meals aint a problem and dave0511 il try that im up for anything if it works thanks again guys for taking the time to reply


----------



## Speedy86 (Apr 12, 2008)

I used to make shakes like that but id add a banana and a scoop of peanut butter, like drinking syrup and makes your farts stink.

get some right abuse in cinema :lol:


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Think there needs to be a sticky on gaining weight. So many of these threads have been up.

You're metabolism may be fast. If that's the case eat more. If you can't eat anything drink it. Whey+olive oil+oats+ground almonds + milk, that's another 600 kcals EASILY if not more depending on amounts used. Throw one of these down with breakfast and before bed.

Can't remember who said the key to putting on weight is simple but I heard it on the board and it stuck with me when I thought I had a high metabolism.

First eat everything that isn't nailed down, then eat everything that is nailed down....then eat the nails.


----------

